# Dead Rancilio S24



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

A while ago I bought this impressive looking tank fill machine off eBay and ran it happily producing good and consistent coffee. Then one day I think the low water level cut off failed and I think I've burned out the boiler element, it smelled of electiccy too hotty smell and the terminals appear scorched!

Ive been meaning to make a project of it for a while but haven't quite got round to it.

Does the the panel think it will be save able? I've read the element is tha same one as in the Epoca but what else is likely to need replacing? I would be selling the machine or using it at work after so I don't want it to become a money pit!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Take a multimeter and test the element.

If the element has gone, Rancilio parts are readily available. You will need:

* New element

* New element gaskets & base gasket (teflon)

* A new water level probe (the old probe has probably bocome "porous")

* Maybe some new wiring, if the element wiring has become too scorched / brittle).


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

PM me for pricing info.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Will do many thanks for the replies.


----------

